# WSPP Menu item issues



## dfarocunha (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am having a few issues regarding the menu items...I created two menu items with various photo sets each one. The problem is that the URL does not change among them. Whenever I choose *galleries* I can not click on *projects* because the URL does not change.But if I click in a default menu item(*home,contact*) the URL changes perfectly!
Below is the link for my website.

www.danielfarophotography.com

Thanks in advance.
Daniel


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Daniel,

What links have you put for those menu items?


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Tim,

I putted galleries under a URL tag - galleries and the same for projects. I wanted two distincts sets of photos.
And at the web module in LR and "pointed" these items to these new URL tags.


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Tim,

I changed the target link of the galleries for the one built in on WSPP. Still not working with the projects menu item!
The target link for projects is *projects*, and the URL tag for this item menu is *projects.

*Hope hear from you soon.


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone???Tim?


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 21, 2011)

dfarocunha said:


> Anyone???Tim?



Hi,

It seems that you've figured this out now, no?  The links on your page do indeed point to different galleries.  Of perhaps I've misunderstood?

Tim


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

It still the same. If you click on galleries and after click on projects(and vice-versa) it will not going to work. 

The URL will not change from http://www.danielfarophotography.com*/galleries/* to http://www.danielfarophotography.com*/projects/*.

It will become; http://[I]www.danielfarophotography.com*/galleries/projects*[/I] wich is a URL that does not exists.

I want to create two menus with different pictures each one. Galleries and Projects.

Hope hear from you soon.
Daniel


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone???Tim?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2011)

Tim doesn't drop by here very often as he's busy with other things - you may find it quicker to send him an email via his website


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 24, 2011)

I already did that and got no response from him there either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2011)

He's a busy busy man, so maybe he's away this week.


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

Actually, I haven't received the email - I was just checking back here to see if the discussion had moved on...

What email did you send to?

In any case, the problem is easy to solve 

Rather than using "projects" as the destination, which will be relative to the current page, you should type in the entire url (including the http://.... etc.)

Tim


----------



## dfarocunha (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

I sent the email before entering in this forum...

I type the entire URL in the library and web modes and the republish all of the pictures.
 It works well when I navigate from galleries to projects but not the ohter way...

Another issue it is that this time the pictures were not uploaded to the website. I tried to re-publish a few times and did not work.

Another thing is that I can not click on a menu item to go back from a sub-menu

(i e - _http://www.danielfarophotography.com*/galleries/Movment/index.html#DSC_0312* and after the click on the menu item galleries - http://www.danielfarophotography.com*/galleries/Movment/galleries)*_. 

It adds another time the menu item name on the URL wich becomes a non existent path...

Thanks
Daniel


----------

